# Storing Carving Tools



## natdobs

So most of my tools didn't come with a sheath or proper storage, so I kind of have just been leaving them out on a table. Which in retrospect is probably a pretty poor decision since they can easily get knocked off the table and/or could end up cutting me by accident. 
I found a couple easy DIY storage/place holders here http://www.bestwoodcarvingtools.com/3-simple-ways-to-creatively-protect-your-carving-tools/ 
Was wondering if anyone else has any better solutions?


----------



## roman

i like answering the questions that have yet to post an answer
that way I think I can a stitch a thread

in a lightly oiled/soiled/woody/ heated canvass fold up apron with individual pockets

the oil stops the rust

the canvas stops the cuts

the smell of of wood passing through it all, is the ruts in my hands from curling wood

otherwise put them in a trophy box and hang them on a wall and add heat to avoid dew point : )


----------



## Finn

Canvas, roll up, case with pouches.


----------



## NotaJock

I make cardboard sleeves for knives and chisels. The best cardboard I've found is hanging folders from the thrift store or cereal boxes.
For knives I fold the material around the edge and halfway up the blade then wrap clear around the blade and halfway up the other side giving double thickness at the cutting edge. I glue and clamp them without the blade until set.
For my regular chisels ti's nearly the same but I put a double thickness across the end to protect the edge then just throw them in a drawer.


----------



## BrianNH

I bought a soft-sided tool bag from Home Depot and filled half with ~6" pieces of pipe insulation stood on end. I was able to fit ~18 pieces in half of the bag. You can use duct tape to attach these pieces together to make up a single "unit". Then just drop your carving tools into the insulation blade first. Keeps the blades and you safe.

I also wood burned the carving tool identification numbers on the end of the handles so that I can easily identify the tools without having to pull them out. The empty side of the tool bag is good for storing larger accessories, such as sharpening strops, etc.


----------



## Planeman40

The best is a canvas tool roll (http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/products.asp?dept=37). And spray them with WD-40 to keep the rust off!

Planeman


----------



## ClaudeF

I can't post a photo at the moment because of the uploading bug, but I'll try to come back later with some. I bought a wood "briefcase"-like artist's paint box at Hobby Lobby (around $20). I added a few wood strips to it and now have a place to store my tools on the workbench as well as something to safely carry them in to carving club. As to the rust, it's almost always very humid here in SE Louisiana and my toes are stored/used in my garage. I have no rust because I put several of the little silicon gel packs in my tool container. These are the little paper bags that come in electronics and other packages. Just drop in a couple and no more worries. The smallest ones even come in some medication bottles, so they are easy to find and cost nothing. 
Here's what one of the little packs looks like: http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-3904/Desiccants/Silica-Gel-Desiccants-Gram-Size-3-5-Gallon-Pail?pricode=WY573&gadtype=pla&id=S-3904&gclid=CKPn9puAlMsCFQcLaQodOdUF1A&gclsrc=aw.ds

Claude


----------



## ClaudeF

The photo uploading bug appears to be partially fixed. Here are some photos of my tool "box". The last photo is upside down but shows what is underneath the lift out tray with the palm gouges. You can see one of the packets of silica gel under the pencil in the second photo.

Claude


----------



## roman

the grace of owning a tool that few hands have ever held and used isnt always kept through the purpose of avoiding rust

using them









keeps them sharp

no rust


----------



## roman

who carves










artist unknown


----------



## rwe2156

My wife made me one from some old jeans.

Doesn't have to be heavy material because the HANDLES go inside the pockets, not the cutting edges.
Intuitively you would do that but then the blades in eventually cut them up.

Keep in mind tools can rust even when rolled up so keep coated with jotoba/camella oil.


----------



## mpounders

I use this a lot, as it is easy to store on my bench or place in a tool bag, and all my tools stay in the same relative position. It's just quarter inch plywood top and bottom and 3/4 inch sides. I drill appropriate size holes in the top to hold my knives and palm tools and attach some thin plexi glass front and back. It fits well in a Stanley tool bag and leaves room for a canvas roll if I need to take my full size tools.


----------



## thechipcarver

I use foam insulation to protect my blades. I cut it in small rectangles and slip the blade in. For long storage, I use the foam and I picked up a fishing tackle box with four drawers real cheap at Goodwill.


----------

